# nesbit plication for Peyronie disease



## jmh7n

What would be the correct cpt code for this procedure.  Pt has Peyronie disease and the physician performs nesbit plication:  54300 is a possibility but code is usually used for chordee.  Thinking unlisted 55899

A Penrose was placed at the base of the penis to use as a tourniquet and a #21-gauge butterfly needle inserted into the corpora cavernosa and saline injected to create an artificial erection. With this done, the patient was noted to have approximately 45-degree dorsal curvature deviating to the left.  #3-0 braided Ethibond was used to place plication sutures in the tunica along the mid and distal shaft at the area of maximal curvature and tied securely.  Artificial erection was then performed for appropriateness of correction of curvature. After placing 7 plication sutures, and noting satisfactory straightening, hemostasis was assured.  T


----------



## ktwallace95

Look at 54360, this is what I use.  We have a physician that subspecializes in this procedure.


----------



## jmh7n

*nesbit plication*

unfortunately already submit with 54360 and the claim was rejected.


----------

